# whistle problem



## ncgrannie

I have an older (don"t know how old, at least 5-10 years) Lionel engine that smokes and whistles. I put the train together today, but the whistle doesn't want to work all the time. The transformer is an OLD lionel 90 watt with dual controls. Something is not working right--engine? track? transformer? I'm a newbie. Help!


----------



## tjcruiser

Can you give us the engine number? Should be on the side. Steamer with whistle in tender? Diesel? What's the transformer model number ... a 1033 maybe?

Problem could be the whistle itself, or the transformer. Lionel trains (with some exceptions) run on AC power. But whistles have a solenoid relay that looks for and senses a DC voltage pulse that gets put out by the transformer when you hit the whistle button. That DC pulse turns the relay on, then the whistle motor runs off of AC power.

TJ


----------



## T-Man

You have to clean all your electrical connections, track, wheels. The motor may need cleaning and a little oil too. If the whistle is electronic the transformer is too old for it. So more information would help.


----------



## ncgrannie

Thanks for the advice so quickly. After running the train a few minutes and cleaning the track, the whistle started to work. However, the headlamp on the engine is dimmer than I remember it from last year. The engine # is 8628 and the whistle is in the tender. It is not a diesel. The transformer #1033. What do I clean the wheels with?Thanks for all the help--this is making a nice christmas for granddaughter.


----------



## tjcruiser

I like cleaning with GooGone and a soft rag or Q-tips. Give a light wipe with some alcohol when done, but be careful not to get alcohol on any painted surfaces.

TJ


----------



## Big Ed

ncgrannie said:


> Thanks for the advice so quickly. After running the train a few minutes and cleaning the track, the whistle started to work. However, the headlamp on the engine is dimmer than I remember it from last year. The engine # is 8628 and the whistle is in the tender. It is not a diesel. The transformer #1033. What do I clean the wheels with?Thanks for all the help--this is making a nice christmas for granddaughter.



Welcome to the site.

You got a little Moonshine? That will clean them up. (no lie)

If not a little rubbing alcohol will work too. An old soft toothbrush with a little on will clean them up. Clean up the two center rollers that sit on the middle rail too.

A link for you to read about caring for your engine.
But feel free to ask away here.

Click
http://www.thortrains.net/manual7.htm


----------



## T-Man

I go for the scotch brite pads. Get the grey off and makem shine!

The 8628 may take a micro bulb.


----------

